# Baltimore Md Brewing Co



## VirginiaDigger (Sep 22, 2008)

We dug this guy last week any info would be great bottle reads G B S The Gottlieb Bauernschmidt Straus Brewing Company Baltimore Md.


----------



## VirginiaDigger (Sep 22, 2008)

Another pic


----------



## Trying not to break it (Sep 22, 2008)

hi va. digger,  that is a  common balt. beer unless it has a large E to the lower left. rhona


----------



## brokenshovel (Sep 22, 2008)

Rhona's right.
 Finding one of them is like finding a 2 liter plastic soda bottle 8 feet down in a dump.

 RUN AWAY.


----------

